# Working Visas For Egypt



## 149825 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Im new here sorry if this question as already been posted but i did have a good look around...

Anyhow, so me and my friend want to go out to Egypt to work in a hotel doing entertainment type work... We already have a job lined up in an animation team. I am wondering how the visas work.
The information i have been given basically says we go to them and they sort out the visa but I'm pretty sure if we get a one way flight to Egypt there are going to be some questioned asked (What are we planning on doing etc).
Also she (my friend) is 17 turns 18 in 3 months... I'm wondering if she can still get a working visa even though she isn't 18 yet?
Thanks for any advice on anything mentioned here 
Great Forum BTW!
Scott.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

scottryan1992 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Im new here sorry if this question as already been posted but i did have a good look around...
> 
> Anyhow, so me and my friend want to go out to Egypt to work in a hotel doing entertainment type work... We already have a job lined up in an animation team. I am wondering how the visas work.
> ...


The Hotel should get a Work Permit first, then a residency visa follows.
In general now WP's are harder to get and only when skills not available with Locals.
Arrive on a tourist visa then sort it out here. Don't buy a one way ticket its is about the same price as a return, check it out.

Also check the salary level and the package for animation as its often low. You may get free room and food, but check


----------



## 149825 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes free food and accom. Not much wage its only 500 usd a month. But I ain't doing it to get rich. Thanks


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

scottryan1992 said:


> Yes free food and accom. Not much wage its only 500 usd a month. But I ain't doing it to get rich. Thanks


That's about 3000 LE, as you are getting free food and board that's very good for Egypt in the current times, more than many Egyptians, if you are getting USD it will go far.

If USD payments are via Western Union or Moneygram always keep a reserve as sometimes the offices are shut you arrive and they are praying or the systems do not work or various other issues, make sure you do not lose your passport or no payments...guard it with your life and ensure they DO NOT leave it on the photo copy machine as they are often half asleep


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

What I have read is that most entertainment work is long hours (also for preparing/training for shows) and working (almost) everyday. 
Good luck!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I just came back to Egypt with a one way ticket. 

Not one question at the airport, just paid the $15 fee for the tourist stamp and that was it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> I just came back to Egypt with a one way ticket.
> 
> Not one question at the airport, just paid the $15 fee for the tourist stamp and that was it.



It wasn't a case of you will not be allowed in with a one way ticket Lanson was saying it is often cheaper to buy a return and not use the return part.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It wasn't a case of you will not be allowed in with a one way ticket Lanson was saying it is often cheaper to buy a return and not use the return part.


Ah, I didn't read closely. 

My apologies.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> . . . . Lanson . . . . ..



LanaAson :boxing: :loco:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> LanaAson :boxing: :loco:




Isn't Lanson a cream for an itch?? perhaps I got the right name x


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

No its the name of a very famous Champagne.

unless of course you rub it on your itches


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> No its the name of a very famous Champagne.
> 
> unless of course you rub it on your itches




I'm teetotal  

you always make me laugh,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I'm teetotal
> 
> you always make me laugh,


"always" :faint:

even when I get sunstroke :eyebrows: I wasnt laffing that day uke:


----------

